# "REAL" Artists wanted ~~~



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dunno about you guys, but the other thread got me to thinkin' that amongst the 30,000 members here, there must be a bunch of 'aspiring' artists hiding out here posing as hunters and fishermen.....and I would luv to see some of thier work.

I know that Kenny is a real Pro...and 'bill' ain't no slouch himself..as well as Johnny.. gotta be a bunch more..

Know this is far fetched here on the WW board...but if there is enough interest mebbe El Jefe might put up a board for the Arts... 

Christmas is a comin'...and we might be surprised in interest in some nice paintings...or works in any media...as gifts...

Ya don't have to be bashful....since I've already established a 'bottom' to the barrel far as talent goes...:rotfl:

How about a little action on here ???......jd


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'm ready now with the cool weather to start painting. I would enjoy seeing others works.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Me too. and Jim your not that bad of a pen maker.:biggrin:



























Pretty good painter too.:biggrin:


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds good to me, but Jim you will keep posting canvas yourself too right?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> Sounds good to me, but Jim you will keep posting canvas yourself too right?


I'm workin' on a 'Portrait' of Bobby right now as we speak...:biggrin::headknock:rotfl::tongue:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Not here Jim. I can't even paint a wall a single color that looks alright. My Mom and Dad both have talent. My Mom can paint nice pictures and my dad carved duck and geese, then painted them and they looked real nice. I inherited none of that talent.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Painting to me is like working. I tried it once, didn't like it.:biggrin:


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

slip knot said:


> Not here Jim. I can't even paint a wall a single color that looks alright. My Mom and Dad both have talent. My Mom can paint nice pictures and my dad carved duck and geese, then painted them and they looked real nice. I inherited none of that talent.


I'm with you slip. I tried to paint my son's room solid blue, and this is what happened:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That's exactly what I wuz talking about, Bear... Very neat idea and work on the boy's room...

Gotta ask...what the heck is that headboard on his bed ??? Is that painting or three dimensional...possibly something to do with submarines..???


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

that is wonderful Bear!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

bear hide said:


> I'm with you slip. I tried to paint my son's room solid blue, and this is what happened:


Yea, Right!!!!! Man now that is great. How talented and I wojuld bet your son loves it expecially when friends see it when they come see him.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> That's exactly what I wuz talking about, Bear... Very neat idea and work on the boy's room...
> 
> Gotta ask...what the heck is that headboard on his bed ??? Is that painting or three dimensional...possibly something to do with submarines..???


That is a submarine. On the left is the (painted over) closet door, on the right is the entry door. In the middle is a 2 story recess with a ladder. The bottom part had a bed and the upstairs part opend up onto a 4'X4' balcony that extended into the room. It also had low voltage lighting and a periscope.
It was hard to sell that house in Deer Park. It was a really cool room.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

slip knot said:


> Yea, Right!!!!! Man now that is great. How talented and I wojuld bet your son loves it expecially when friends see it when they come see him.


He is 14 now and we live in a different house. His new room is a log cabin. I used those pine half logs and covered one of the walls. Turned out pretty cool.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Ya should have posted the msg about "artiests" on the general or the other forum , i just wondered over here to see a knife and saw this msg.

www.terry-g.net/ink
I do a bit of drawing myself.
the red is Marshcat's fish
heheh, the dog is Monts new pup.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Terry G. said:


> Ya should have posted the msg about "artiests" on the general or the other forum , i just wondered over here to see a knife and saw this msg.
> 
> www.terry-g.net/ink
> I do a bit of drawing myself.
> ...


Good suggestion, Terry...and consider it DONE !!!!

Luv that stipple work or yores....:cheers:


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

My mom is a professional artist. Here's her website.

http://echancestudio.com/


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LandPirate said:


> My mom is a professional artist. Here's her website.
> 
> http://echancestudio.com/


Gawd !!! I LUV yore mom's work, Pirate.. With (or without..lol) your permission..I'm gonna c&p your reply over to the new thread I started about Art on TTMB....Me and yo Momma may be doin' some bidness this Holiday Season....jim.

second thought...I need your permission...or YOU repost over there..sent ya a PM


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LandPirate said:


> My mom is a professional artist. Here's her website.
> 
> http://echancestudio.com/


Those are wonderful!


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

I have been in a creative line of work (professional photographer) for 15 years... http://tompenningtonphoto.com

I have also been doing a series of metal sculptures for several years now...

All of the work that I do is saltwater themed. I make a series of large scale fish sculptures. Blue marlin, yellow fin tuna, dorado, shark, redfish, speck, and sea turtles...

All of the pieces are hand cut and formed using specially aged mild steel. Each piece is coated in a clear lacquer.

Here are some pics of the art work:

*Tuna*


















*
Turtles*




























*Marlin*










*Shark*










My work is featured in offices and homes up and down the TX coast. My work is also used as the division trophies for the annual Sharkathon Fishing Tournament http://sharkathon.com/

Please let me know if you have any questions...

Cheers,

tp


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

The turtles are super!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

That turtle is awesome!


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

*WOW!*

Great thread! Who knew there was so much artristic excellence amongst the members of this group!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Those turtles are 2cool...


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words about my metal art!

I love making the turtles...my neighbors always get a kick out of coming by and watching when I am cutting and hammering them out.

bear hide - Your painting skills are first rate! That room looks amazing!

Cheers,

tp


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Terry G. said:


> Ya should have posted the msg about "artiests" on the general or the other forum , i just wondered over here to see a knife and saw this msg.
> 
> www.terry-g.net/ink
> I do a bit of drawing myself.
> ...


 Excellent art Terry


----------

